

Minecraft's creator will always be a hero to me, he gave my autistic son a voice - bloat
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/mar/04/minecraft-creator-notch-will-always-be-a-hero-to-me-he-gave-my-autistic-son-a-voice

======
kwhitefoot
Why should anyone dislike Notch for what he is doing now when what he did
before was so wonderful? Not so sure he's a hero but he is certainly worth
celebrating. And I think he did the right thing getting out because he had
reached the point where Minecraft had so much momentum that it didn't need him
more, the creative moment was over. He made millions of people not only happy
but creative. I just hope he can put his life together and be happy too.

